# SWO Herf Pics



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Here are a few pics from the herf yesterday with guinsdan and his wife, shaggy, DragonMan and his brother in law, MrGudgeon, myself and my wife.

I think that over 20 sticks met a fiery death in about 4 hours!! :ss

guinsdan & wife









Nick and Manny









Mike and Corey









The birthday boys!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I think that Corey is still outside smoking that Tat and Nick must have set the record again for long smokes!!


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


>


How do you know each other?

You met on the internet? Some website...


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> *I think that Corey is still outside smoking that Tat *and Nick must have set the record again for long smokes!!


(In best DragonMan impression)
Did you see how big that thing was!? it was THIS BIG!!
*outstretches arms*


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice pics.

Glad you guys had a good time. 

Happy Birthday to the birthday boy.


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks good guys. I missed a good time.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.
:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh! I got that Jeep lighter working. It turns out that the little spark device was too close to the gas jet. I bent it up a little and it works like a charm!


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Looks like it was a great time. I wish I could have been there. I got rained on pretty hard on Saturday when I was golfing. Looks like the herf would have been a much better choice!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice pics..Looks like you folks had a good time..Thanks for sharing..Hope to herf with all of you one day.:tu


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Oh! I got that Jeep lighter working. It turns out that the little spark device was too close to the gas jet. I bent it up a little and it works like a charm!


I tried that too, I guess not far enough...good deal.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday! :bl That's the right way to spend it... :ss


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for Shariing! Looks like y'all had a great time! :ss:ss :tu


----------

